# Frogs & Toads > Dart Frogs (Dendrobatidae) > Dart Frog Health & Illness >  Azureus PDF

## itzjezze

I have 2 Azureus PDFs now in a tall 20g. I used to have 3 but one passed away awhile ago. Now another one looks like it is about to pass. Just like the last, this one isnt eating much, moving slow, today it isnt moving at all. I dont think it will last the night  :Frown: . I watched it for awhile and it looked like it was having a seizure or something  :Frown: . I tested the water, everything is ok. Im not sure what to do, I feel so helpless.

----------


## Daniel

temps,humidity?

----------


## KingCam

No one can help you without more husbandry details and photographs of the setup.

----------


## Lynn

> I have 2 Azureus PDFs now in a tall 20g. I used to have 3 but one passed away awhile ago. Now another one looks like it is about to pass. Just like the last, this one isnt eating much, moving slow, today it isnt moving at all. I dont think it will last the night . I watched it for awhile and it looked like it was having a seizure or something . I tested the water, everything is ok. Im not sure what to do, I feel so helpless.



Hi Jess,
I'm sorry to hear your Azureus is sick?  :Frown: 
I am sorry I did not see your post yesterday.
You can do something to help !!!!!! good news - right !
I am suggesting you get in touch w/ Dr Frye.
He will not charge you to discuss your frog via email.
He will , however, need a very detailed description of symptoms and duration of the symptoms and a photo. asap. 
Include as well information regarding tank mates. 

If the frog is with another -separate them asap. Make a quarantine tank. Make sure you clean whatever it is you are using for a quarantine tank thoroughly.
( use a speck of bleach and rinse, rinse, rinse! Use dampened( de-chlorinated H2o)  paper towels on the bottom a clean plant or hide. You could make a hide out of something that can be kept clean. ie plastic rather than a 'natural' piece. 

You could ( cut , paste, and answer these questions in the email to him as well:
 ( we use this in the tree frog forum area ....so some of the question may not pertain to a dart that is ill. Simply do the best you can ...use your best judgment) 
1-size of enclosure
2-# on inhabitants - specifically ( if there is another frog ---size differences ?)
3-humidity
4-temp
5-water - type - for both misting and soaking dish
6-materials used for substrate
7-enclosure set up i.e. plants( live or artificial) wood, bark etc -how were things prepared prior to being put into the viv
8-main food source
9-vitamins and calcium ? ( how often )
10-lighting 
11-what is, specifically, being used to maintain the temperature of the enclosure
12-when is the last time he ate
13-have you found poop lately
14-a pic would be great ( including the frog ) any little cell phone pic is fine
15- how old is the frog 
16-how long have you owned him
17- is the frog wild caught or captive bred
18- frog food- how often and if its diverse what other feeders are used as treats
19- about how often the frog is handled 
20-is the enclosure is kept in a high or low traffic area
21- describe enclosure maintenance ( water , cleaning etc) 

He is terrific and will hopefully be able to determined. He is off on wednesday but try to get the email off to today - anyway.
If there is a medication that is prescribed you can pay for via credit card or pay pal. His secretary will make this transaction very simple.
It will come with complete instructions as to how to administer it. 

http://www.frogforum.net/tree-frogs/...-prepared.html

I hope this helps!
Lynn

----------


## itzjezze

The frog died yesterday. The last one is very big compared to the last two. He is very well fed with Melanogaster and Herptivite (contains calcium). I feed him daily. The temps range from 72 night - 80 day.  I bought them all at once about 1-2 months ago at a exotic pet store. No idea on current age but they were all adults. I dont have a read on humidity but it is a closed 20g with a large waterfall. I use a mix of t-rex junglebed and ABG. Lots of moss (although the moss isnt doing very well. I never handle the frogs ever. I have a wood tree stump with a fern growing out of it. 2 broms. Creeping fig. Oak leaf fig. Jade. Live oak leaves from joshsfrogs. Small pond that isnt higher than there heads. Lost of hiding spots. I dont see poop but I cant really tell cuz there is dirt everywhere. The frogs are in a small bedroom that has a/c and heater that keep its temp normal, I am in the room sitting at my computer for about 4-6 hours/day maybe more on the weekend. For maintenance I wipe the inside of the glass with a paper towel sometimes but usually just spray it down with a spray bottle.

Today the last frog that I have in that tank started seizing when I fed him and after a bit got up and seems fine. This one is usually the boldest, full of energy and likes to approach the glass when I am feeding or sitting in the room.

I have another small 10g vertical tank with 1 imitator that ive had for almost 2 years, he has had no problems.

There are spider webs inside the enclosure, ive seen the spiders, very small, about the size of the flies. I have read that this shouldnt be a concern and the frogs usually eat them.?

I will email Dr Frye and post a pic asap, any advice/help is appreciated, thanks guys.

----------


## itzjezze



----------


## itzjezze

When I dust the flies I put the dust in a small container, dump flies in, mix, then let the flies crawl on my finger and then shake my finger above the tank to get them off. Sometimes some of the dust gets on my finger and a very small amount will fall into the tank. A few times the dust has landed on the frogs, they dont respond to it but I spray them with water to get it off.... Does this dust hurt them if it comes in contact with there skin?..... may be a silly question.

----------


## Sherry

First of all I want to say I am sorry for your losses and I wish I could help find the cause.  :Frown:  
If you are using Herptivite by Rep-Cal it does not have calcium in it. You have to buy the calcium separately. And I have heard you should not mix them because the frogs wont absorb either very well. Instead you should alternate between the two. For example, I don't know how often you feed but maybe calcium 3X a week and vits 2X a week with a couple days with neither. You can tweak it to whatever works for you :Smile:  I hope this makes sense. I am not very good at explaining things.

----------

